# It is Time



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

to get ready for the Grand National. Have to train the birds in show cages. Made such they get handled. Wash those birds. Got to get them clean. Anyone got birds going? Anyone gettting ready to go? What would you buy when you are there?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

upcd said:


> to get ready for the Grand National. Have to train the birds in show cages. Made such they get handled. Wash those birds. Got to get them clean. Anyone got birds going? Anyone gettting ready to go? What would you buy when you are there?


Hi Debbie, My Modena is coop trained, my Ice goes crazy when cooped, and my Archangel doesnt like being cooped but tolerates it. IThis is going to be interesting at the show!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Agressive*

My little sweet modena.LOL Is going to slap the jugde. I know it! The roller bends down. Trying to get her to station or stand up. Lazy or afraid? The Wests want to fly away and have nothing to do with any of it.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL! We are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

re92346mos said:


> Hi Debbie, My Modena is coop trained, my Ice goes crazy when cooped, and my Archangel doesnt like being cooped but tolerates it. IThis is going to be interesting at the show!


Hi, just curious if you raise Archangels, and if so what colors? Also, when trying to locate information about the breed on the internet, I only seem to be able to find pictures with no info about the history of the breed etc.. Do you happen to know of any links that might have that type of info?

Thanks,

fp


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, I raise gold white-wing, if you would like to see a picture I have one on my web site (I think) I will look and see if I can find some breeders sites for you. The breed is from Yugoslavia and the colors are: ground color copper or gold, with black white or blue wings, with or without bars. www.whitedovememorial.com


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Shows*

Are kind of like party time to me. What are they to you?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

They are fun to me, but when I win its revenge to all the guys that snub me! LOL


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi fp, if you would like to look at some Archangels go to www.colorpigeons.com this is friend of mines site who raises Archangels


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to dip the birds today and get broken egg off the white modena hen. Then I'll be washing pigeon dishes and getting cages ready for the show.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Good Luck*

...to all exhibitors. If any of you take a digital camera, we'd really enjoy photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Terri and all .. I'm going to the show tomorrow (Thursday) and will try to get a bunch of good pictures.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

TerriB said:


> ...to all exhibitors. If any of you take a digital camera, we'd really enjoy photos!


I will be taking pictures but I do not know how to post them on here. Rena


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*wow*

Talk about busy. We had to delievered a few loads of pigeons from the post office. Sold 6 rollers out of the holes. Recieved 20+ Kromerinor Tumblers from Orgeon and 5 Mondenas from Rena. Judging starts Friday am.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

re92346mos said:


> Hi fp, if you would like to look at some Archangels go to www.colorpigeons.com this is friend of mines site who raises Archangels


*I hope my westy is good for the judge*...


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Saturday*

The Junior will be judged and have a pizza party, They get to have a raffle were they win free birds.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*It is over!*

No more National. All cages packed, all birds are carted mailed off to thier homes. It was fun. Now we need to think about the Pagent of Pigeons in Nov 2006 in San Bernandino.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes Debbie, its over and I am sick in bed! Terry had to take the birds to the PO! I just got up and am going back to bed. How did the kids birds do?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Melissa*

West of England tumbler placed 8th against the adults. Junior Resevre champion.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Chanelle*

Modena came in 11 th against adults.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Debbie, congratulations to both Melissa and Chanelle. Those birds are so beautiful they should have place 1st.

Maggie


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yay!!!*




upcd said:


> West of England tumbler placed 8th against the adults. Junior Resevre champion.


I thought it would get something, its a nice bird. Tell her congrags.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to your daughters, Debbie! Both birds are just beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

*Training*

How do you train birds? DO you have any e-trining material that u can share. how much time do you spend with them? What all actions do they perform can you describe briefly...
Sumit


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

For Shows? If so I start before they are out of the nest handeling them, putting them in a show cage a few minutes at first letting them get used to it and not scared. Also I get them used to a judging stick, slowly, not chasing them with it or poking at them, I let them get used to seeing it and slowly run it up their tail to get them to station. Put them in the show coop every day when your doing chores in loft so they get used to people moving around.


----------

